# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Industria >  La industria cántabra reduce un 25% su consumo de agua

## Embalses

*LA INDUSTRIA CáNTABRA REDUCE UN 25% SU CONSUMO DE AGUA* 
 *Un 62% de las empresas podría ahorrar más*  

*Lunes, 17 de noviembre de 2008.* Las industrias de Cantabria han reducido casi un *25%* su consumo de agua de 1999 al año 2007, aunque un 62% de las empresas podría acometer medidas para aumentar aún más el ahorro, según un estudio elaborado por el Gobierno regional difundido por *Ana Isabel Ramos*, directora general de Obra Hidráulica y Ciclo Integral del Agua, en una mesa redonda de las *X Jornadas de Medio Ambiente, Sostenibilidad y Seguridad y Salud Laboral de la Federación de Industrias Afines* (FIA) de UGT. 

Según aclaró la directora general de Obra Hidráulica y Ciclo Integral del Agua del Gobierno de Cantabria, el consumo industrial anual de agua en la región descendió de los *122 hectómetros cúbicos* registrados en el año 1999 a los 93 contabilizados el año pasado. 

En Cantabria, hay 58 empresas con concesiones de agua que acaparan un consumo anual de agua de 77 hectómetros cúbicos, el 82% del absorbido por toda la industria regional, aunque sólo 10 de ellas gastan 75 hectómetros cúbicos y únicamente dos el 67% del total. 

En opinión de Ana Isabel Ramos, la reducción del consumo de agua de las industrias de Cantabria es algo muy positivo, aunque sería necesario revisar si es posible disminuirlo aún más, sobre todo entre estas empresas de gran consumo. 

El propio estudio del Gobierno regional aclara que Cantabria es la comunidad autónoma que lidera la media nacional española de consumo, de las tarifas más bajas y de pérdidas y fugas de agua en la red. 

Cantabria cuenta con un consumo humano anual de agua de *80 hectómetros cúbicos*, lo que la sitúa a la cabeza de España con 201 litros por habitante, aunque el Gobierno de Cantabria aspira a reducir el consumo doméstico en un 10% y ya el año pasado logró rebajarlo en un 7%. 

*Un 36% de pérdida por fugas* 

Al elevado nivel de consumo, se une un 36% del líquido suministrado que se pierde por fugas en la red de abastecimiento, lo que casi triplica la media nacional de un 11% en este mismo concepto, remarcó la ponente de la jornada técnica organizada por la *Federación de Industrias Afines* de UGT en Cantabria. 

En este sentido, la directora general de Obra Hidráulica y Ciclo Integral de Agua matizó que el INE estimaba recientemente la pérdida de agua en un 14% en la región, aunque este porcentaje no se ajustaba a los registros reales del Gobierno regional. 

Ramos agregó que además de estar a la cabeza de España en consumo y en pérdida de agua, Cantabria es también la autonomía con las tarifas más bajas y con un incremento medio de los precios menos acelerado que en el resto del país.

http://www.piquio.com/index/piquioho...ontenido=41941

----------

